# Tried going back again. Unbootable after applying the 901 update. AP Boot Failure



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, so let me list the steps that I have taken.

I got back on track to the OTA using the methods derived over at Rootzwiki. Successfully flashed everything.
I then applied the leaked 901 OTA update. That worked well. Had the phone up and running for several hours. Everything seemed ok.
I then decided to go back to the 5.5.893 OTA path so I could be sure I'd be good to go for the next update. This is where i ran into issues.

I can flash everything that the everything.bat throws at the phone. (minus the cdt.bin, boot.img and recovery.img) But those are supposed to fail anyway.
Ok good. Done flashing that stuff.
I then hit the power button to power out of AP fastboot mode and turn the phone off.
I then power the phone on like I would normally. It sits at the M logo for quite some time. BUt then instead of booting up, it goes into the stock recovery with the Android and triangle. Only way I get out of that is to use both volume buttons to actually access the Recovery menu options. While in there, I've trie to reboot system, apply the 5.5.893 update, etc etc. Nothing works. When rebooting system, it takes me back into AP Fastboot menu with error "AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)" Bottom of the screen shows "Invalid CG Version (CG: boot)"

This is where I am stuck. Can't get past anything else. I almost think I need to be able to dd the stock boot.img that the hack has, but obviously I can't do it from this menu. I don't even know how to do it anyway.

I've tried running the fastboot recovery, then immediately and manually going into stock recovery to flash the 5.5.893 update, but then that update fails. Then go back into AP and flash the cdt.bin from the .901 update, that flashes successfully..good right? Well then the boot failure comes up again and leaves me unable to do anything...

So I can't even get to the next steps where I would boot the phone, Forever Root, then apply the Boot Hack...apply OTA..etc.

Any help would be great and I WILL donate to anyone who gets this phone up and running !


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

5.5.901 is the next update...have you tried the 1 Click solution? Crap, you need to be able to boot for that. If anyone is out there that can help you it's here.


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

you seem to be in a strange state that I'm not sure how you got to. PM me and I will try to help you through this, but it will have to be over skype/teamviewer. Way too many steps to type


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

Try this method: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13105-A-easier-way-back-to-the-update-path

Its gotten a few people out of jams. You'll need to reflash that 5.9.901 cdt.bin again afterwards, I think. Its worth a shot.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

you can download the .893 boot, recovery, and system images provided by realbbb. Just fastboot the the boot image, wipe cache and reboot.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Everything serves a purpose, but i'm not a huge fan of DDing the .866 boot image. It requires root and many steps. So if something fails, there is no re-applying the method. For the ones that understand adb, DDing the boot image is a fairly easy process. For noobs the rsd lite version posted by sonicjoe is a easier, safer process.


----------



## bal (Oct 9, 2011)

If you've ever flashed .901 you HAVE to use the .0901 cdt.bin moving forward.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> you can download the .893 boot, recovery, and system images provided by realbbb. Just fastboot the the boot image, wipe cache and reboot.


Link to these? Cant find them. Or is this the same thats in file that FenixJr posted..isnt thatthe 886 imgs though?

Nevermind, found them. Flashed the system and recovery successfully but the boot image wouldnt take.
Also made sure I'm using the 901 cdt.bin. Still nothing.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

bal said:


> If you've ever flashed .901 you HAVE to use the .0901 cdt.bin moving forward.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yeah, figured that out. I can flash that and it takes, but it still boots back into stock recovery. When I get out of recovery, it then goes back into AP Fastboot with the boot failure. So even though the cdt.bin flash was successfull, it still leaves me unbootable.


----------



## alastrionia (Jul 4, 2011)

I had followed FenixJR's steps that he posted to the T
I was on the 5.9.901 Kernel at the time and sure enough after it was all said an done I had gotten that boot failure message
flashing the .901 cdt.bin got me back up and running no problems.

my suggestion is if you can get into fastboot mode, start over from the very beginning

do everything over , get a fresh clean slate going , let everything filter through once more
and if you get that boot failure message, flash that .901 cdt.bin , and see if you can get up and running.

my .02 and I hope your phone will come back to ya


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

alastrionia said:


> I had followed FenixJR's steps that he posted to the T
> I was on the 5.9.901 Kernel at the time and sure enough after it was all said an done I had gotten that boot failure message
> flashing the .901 cdt.bin got me back up and running no problems.
> 
> ...


Just did all of that for shits and giggles again. Flashing went successfully. Reflashed the 901 cdt.bin. That took. Went to reboot, right back into stock recovery. Rebooted system, back to square one with the AP Fastboot boot failure.

I don't wanna give up, but I think something is really borked here. I've made sure I have ALL the proper files from the downloads etc..
Painstakingly followed every step and just keeps getting the boot failure.


----------



## alastrionia (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmm if you got through all the steps, which ends with the 5.5.893 OTA
and you get that boot failure
and then flash the cdt.bin from 5.9.901
and it gets you back into stock recovery
perhaps try the 5.9.901 OTA

run that as an extra step and see if maybe you can get it fully running that way

we know if you run the 43v3r root hack that root will stick with ya through all of this

it's worth a shot


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

boot error when boot has been written.

I think you are at the stage to flash 55893 update and then flash 59901 update.

Should be good to go.

BBB
Unreal is the Deal.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Got the phone booting and fully functional yesterday afternoon. Running the 901 update and not looking back. Rooted and running strong. Haven't dropped data in over 24 hours. A new record for me. Normally dropped at least 5-6 times a day. Much stronger 4G, even inside my house. Im a happy guy!


----------



## matt5413 (Sep 1, 2011)

Could someone tell me how to fastboot the cdt.bin files

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

fastboot flash cbt.bin cbt.bin

OR

moto-fastboot flash cbt.bin cbt.bin

That should do it.


----------



## matt5413 (Sep 1, 2011)

So can do I flash through RSD lite?


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't think so. I would do it using moto-fastboot, personally. I think Timmy was going to take out the cbt.bin from the RSD files but I'm not sure.


----------



## matt5413 (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-hacks/190219-need-help-flashing-cdt-bin-file-fastboot-mode.html
Found a .zip file but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

Let us know if you have any problems with it.


----------



## matt5413 (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't use the zip. Decided to use moto-fastboot.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

